# Coffee table without apron?



## coraldo (Nov 1, 2013)

I have started building a coffee table and was not sure if I can omit the apron. It measures 48x20x19 all out of oak. The top is 2 10'' boards I joined together with Kreg jig and it is 5/4'' thick. There will be 4 legs that are 3 x 3 and a bottom shelf that will go in between the legs. The bottom shelf is 3/4'' and 46x12. I was going to use the kreg jig to screw in legs on 2 sides to the top. I was then going to run 3/4 2''x12'' board between the legs and screw that to the legs and top. I was then going to run a board down the middle and screw into top and the 2 boards (between the legs). So basically it will have aprons on the short sides of the table (but they will be small and hopefully not as noticeable) and then a long board up the middle. Will this be sturdy enough for a coffee table? The only reason I am doing it this way is I am running out of lumber. I do have some pine I could use as well. Has anyone mixed pine and oak? It is going to be stained a red mahogany.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Coraldo - Welcome... please go to the intro section and introduce yourself to the nice folks here. We like to know a little about who we're talking too. Like this good question - do you have experience building furniture? Do you have a workshop...?

As for the table - I always like to mix my woods and give projects a little flair. As for the side aprons, how do you plan on attaching those because wood likes to move across the grain. I'm not sure the one support piece down the middle will solve the sagging issue, even with 5/4 thick oak - it's the nature of wood. That's why you will always see aprons attached to the bottoms on their sides, not flat.


----------



## coraldo (Nov 1, 2013)

Thank you for the response Bernie. I was thinking that would happen. Have you ever used oak and pine together. I know a lot of older pieces are mixed, but wasn't sure if there would be a huge difference once stained. I have some 7/4 cherry planed I have been debating on what to do with. Any suggestions on woods that mix well with Cherry? Have you ever done ash and cherry? I wasn't sure if that would make the piece pop if used as trim or if it would be too different. Thanks for the heads up on intro, I just posted for that.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

A lot of the mixtures especially hardwoods and pine are done for cost factor - that is to say all visible woods are beautiful hardwoods and pine was for inner frames, drawers and webbing. But that is not to say mixing is unacceptable. It all depends on your taste. Try experimenting on scrap woods to see what the result will be. For instance, are you using white or red oak?

I would have no problem using cherry with whatever kind of oak you have. As a matter of fact, I would glue the cherry as a boarder around the oak with miter cuts on the corner (flat side glued to oak with cherry flat sides dropping down around table). This could be a bit of a challenge for you, but check the "picture frame" thread next to this one or was it in the "woodworking" forum? 

Again - do experiment... what your finish will look like on your wood species... do you like it? Here are a couple of step stools I made for the grand daughters using ash ( a lot like oak) and cherry edges. When not used as step stools, they are used as tables, so I wanted them fancy...


----------

